# Excited for Disney Blu-ray...Ratatouille and Cars



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Disney/Pixar/Disc_Announcements/Disney_Serves_Up_Ratatouille_on_Blu-ray_this_November/852

I can't wait for Ratatouille this November 6. I saw this movie in the Theaters with my 2 1/2 yr old daughter and Pixar has brought back it's strong story telling from the likes of Toy Story to deliver a great one. While Cars didn't have the greatest slam dunk, I'm still going to pick it up on Blu-ray as well for the added audio knock out punch. It should be nice to see how Pixar does with video on Blu-ray. Both titles coming on November 6, 2007. Finding Nemo is rumored to arrive in March 2008. Bring on the Pixar catalog.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Good news! _Ratatouille _seems to have received rave reviews... I thought it looked a little lame from the clips. Good to see Pixar is going back to its roots.

I usually buy any full-CGI movies, simply because it's what I do for a living (sort of). Amazing to see what they can accomplish these days...


----------

